# Autres langages > Python > GUI > [Python 3.X] Matplotlib.pyplot - Flcher ses axes

## Pakotille

Bonjour,

Enseignant en mathmatiques, on utilise la bibliothque matplotlib pour faire nos affichages graphiques. (import matplotlib.pyplot as plt)
Quelque chose me chagrine un peu dans l'affichage de graphiques, c'est l'absence de flches au bout des axes. J'ai fait des recherches un peu partout, mais je n'ai pas trouv de tutoriel ou de question sur un forum qui rponde  ce problme, et le peu de matrise que je possde en programmation m'empche de farfouiller convenablement les librairies (que ce soit en efficacit de recherche ou en comprhension).

Existe-t-il une mthode pour doter les axes d'une flche ?

Merci d'avance pour vos rponses

----------


## flapili

Bonjour,

En cherchant avec les mots clefs "mathplotlib arrow axis" je suis tomb l dessus : https://matplotlib.org/api/_as_gen/m...xes.arrow.html .

En esprant que cel correspond.

----------


## Pakotille

Merci pour la rponse, j'essaie de bidouiller et je montrerai ce que j'ai pu russir  faire

----------


## Pakotille

Hello, j'ai essay de mettre les flches avec axis mais le problme qui se prsente est que la flche s'crase soit  cause de la dimension de la fentre soit  cause de l'tendue des axes.
Du coup j'ai trouv un petit script pour rgler ce problme et j'ai cr ces deux fonctions.

Le truc qui est en consquence moins satisfaisant, c'est que cela donne l'impression que les axes sont les axes du repres alors qu'en tapant tracaxeflch(sin,-10,12,0.01) on voit que les axes ne passent pas par (0;0). C'est donc prfrable de laisser  des lves la config par dfaut qui ne ressemble pas  des axes.
Aprs une piste serait de rajouter un point symtrique du point extrmal de notre graphique  par rapport  l'origine afin d'imposer  ce que l'origine du repre se trouve dans le graphique, et placer les flches en consquences. Si je trouve le courage de faire a, je partagerai.

Dernier petit bug de la flche, cest quand on s'amuse  zoomer,  un moment la flche traverse tout le graphique.


Les deux fonctions : 
customisationidealebis : permet de rgler la fentre avec les axes comme on veut.
et mon tracaxeflch qui permet de tracer la fonction f entre a et b, avec un pas de 0.01 (c'est mieux de mettre n points que de demander les pas quand on s'amuse  zoomer)



```

```

----------

